# problema emerge x86_64 [RISOLTO]

## nilo888

ho appena cambiato compilatore e ricompilato tutto con

```

emerge -a system

emerge -a world

```

come da istruzioni ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml#doc_chap3 )

e fin qui tutto bene

ora digito 'esync' (ma sbaglia anche con 'emerge sync' , ''emerge-webrsync')

e :

```

 * Importing old portage tree

 * Doing '/usr/bin/emerge sync' now

 * Error: '/usr/bin/emerge sync' failed, see /var/log/emerge-sync.log for errors

```

e il cat di /var/log/emerge-sync.log che e' lunghissimo finisce cosi:

```

Server Address : 64.127.121.98

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 4 x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.40GHz, 1024MB RAM

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ...

139287 files to consider

io timeout after 180 seconds - exiting

rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at io.c(109)

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (3192275 bytes read so far)

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(189)

>>> starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.74/gentoo-portage...

>>> checking server timestamp ...

>>> retry ...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

>>> checking server timestamp ...

>>> retry ...

>>> Starting retry 2 of 3 with rsync://134.68.220.73/gentoo-portage

>>> checking server timestamp ...

>>> retry ...

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://64.127.121.98/gentoo-portage

>>> checking server timestamp ...

!!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keep

!!! trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable

!!! to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a

!!! temporary problem unless complications exist with your network

!!! (and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration.

```

cosa posso fare per capirne di +?

GrazieLast edited by nilo888 on Thu Mar 23, 2006 2:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## X-Drum

piccolo test: prendi uno degli ip di server con i quali emerge sync

fallisce e lancialo a mano, tanto per capire se sei proprio impossibilitato

a raggiungerli, esempio:

```
cd ~

mkdir test

cd test

rsync -av rsync://64.127.121.98/gentoo-portage .

<interruzione>

cd .. 

rm -rf test/
```

se l'rsync ha successo c'è qualcosa che nn va nella tua config

----------

## nilo888

```
rsync -av rsync://rsync3.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-sources

```

questa e' la fine dell'output

```

...................................................

-rw-r--r--          59 2006/03/19 02:58:00 snapshots/portage-20060318.tar.bz2.md5sum

-rw-r--r--          55 2006/03/19 02:57:18 snapshots/portage-20060318.tar.bz2.umd5sum

lrwxrwxrwx          24 2006/03/19 04:01:42 snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -> portage-20060318.tar.bz2

lrwxrwxrwx          31 2006/03/19 04:01:42 snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2.gpgsig -> portage-20060318.tar.bz2.gpgsig

lrwxrwxrwx          31 2006/03/19 04:01:42 snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2.md5sum -> portage-20060318.tar.bz2.md5sum

wrote 85 bytes  read 839797 bytes  15410.68 bytes/sec

total size is 137862398090  speedup is 164144.96
```

ma con un 'ls -la' nessun file nuovo nella cartella

... quindi pare che sia la mia configurazione:

cosa devo guardare della mia configurazione?

emerge sync

errore:

```

xfce-base/

xfce-extra/

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (3238566 bytes read so far)

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(189)

!!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keep

!!! trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable

!!! to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a

!!! temporary problem unless complications exist with your network

!!! (and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration.

```

----------

## X-Drum

ahrem dovevi testare gentoo-portage  e non gentoo-sources 

con rsync imho

----------

## nilo888

ok, non avevo afferrato il concetto...

```
 rsync -av rsync://64.127.121.98/gentoo-portage
```

```

-rw-r--r--         386 2005/07/12 15:06:06 xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes/xfwm4-themes-4.2.2.ebuild

-rw-r--r--         414 2005/12/09 22:17:38 xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes/xfwm4-themes-4.2.3.ebuild

wrote 85 bytes  read 3201631 bytes  19229.53 bytes/sec

total size is 120166756  speedup is 37.53

```

comunque funge anche questo, ancche se ls -a non da nulla di nuovo ancora

 e ora che debbofare? ti devo postare il make.conf? non so a che configurazioni ti riferisci...

intanto Grazie

----------

## nilo888

HELP ME...  :Shocked: 

----------

## X-Drum

cosa restituisce il comando:

```
cat /etc/make.conf | grep SYNC
```

----------

## nilo888

```

cat /etc/make.conf|grep SYNC

```

```

SYNC="rsync://rsync.be.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

RSYNC_TIMEOUT="180"
```

ho provato ad aggiornare cccio che c'era da riaggiornare... ho cancellato la /usr/portage e ho messa una aggiornata dai mirror di gentoo ma nulla sembra funzionare.. nel senso che se tiro un altro emerge sync: stesso errore

intanto grazie tanto[/code]

----------

## nilo888

bo ora funge... ho aumentato i tempi del timeout e non ha piu niete da dire... bo forse è il risultato di piu modifiche...

Ciao grazie

----------

## X-Drum

 *nilo888 wrote:*   

> bo ora funge... ho aumentato i tempi del timeout e non ha piu niete da dire... bo forse è il risultato di piu modifiche...
> 
> Ciao grazie

 

forse ti conviene cambiare semplicemente mirror ovvero host per l'rsync

potresti settare questo:

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

----------

## nilo888

ok provero',

grazie ancora!!!  :Smile: 

----------

